
How Security Keys Store Credentials - jwcrux
https://duo.com/labs/tech-notes/how-security-keys-store-credentials?
======
nickmooney
Hey folks! Original author here -- happy to answer any questions about
credential storage or the nitty-gritty of WebAuthn.

